

Hibernate Cache Is Fundamentally Broken - trzmiel
http://squirrel.pl/blog/2011/08/24/hibernate-cache-is-fundametanlly-broken/

======
matan_a
Interesting post. While I used distributed 2LC using Ehcache many moons ago, I
never actually encountered this problem. I guess I was lucky.

Eventually though, I realized that using a caching mechanism tied to the ORM
wasn't the best idea for me. Since then I've been using memcached more
liberally, but I've also avoided classical ORMs in general...

